# Clipless Alternatives?



## KevinG (6 Dec 2009)

Hi all, 

I've noticed, now that its nearly always wet when I go out, that trainers are starting to slip on platform pedals. 

Not sure I'm quite ready for clipless yet although I've considered it. 

Are the toe clips that you attach to pedals a reasonable alternative for now? or would the advice be to proceed straight to clipless?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Dec 2009)

Go straight onto spds. Take it easy to start with and make sure you set them up loose so you can clip in/out easy.


----------



## NormanD (6 Dec 2009)

If you're thinking of going clipless in the near future why not take the plunge and just fit them now, trust me you'll not regret it.

I think we all have an inherent fear of going clipless for the first time (I know i did) but once you become accustom to them (that doesn't take long)they become second nature.

you can fit toe clips as an alternative, they will give you a firmer foot hold onto the pedals or even buy the metal pedal which have the serrated edge for more grip ... the choice is yours.

whatever you do enjoy your cycling


----------



## Banjo (6 Dec 2009)

I have been on clipless now for a week only had one fall so far due to my own stupidity really.

I bought Shimano SPD 530 pedals .They have a flat pedal on one side and spd clips on the other.

If I find I never use the flat side on the road bike then I will transfer them onto the Hybrid commuter bike I have and put lighter single sided spd on the road bike.

Chain reaction have them for £33 at the moment which is the cheapest I have seen them.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28050


----------



## wafflycat (6 Dec 2009)

Go clipless. Having worked my way from traditional platform pedals, to toeclips and then on to clipless, I do not regret the move to clipless. There are lots of clipless systems out there, so have a look at the various systems and think about why you may prefer one system over another. Example, I prefer Look as the cleat is large and, for me, easier to clip in and out of than a small cleat. I tried spds but just couldn't get on with them as the cleat is small. I found them more difficult to get clipped in and out of quickly and developed a 'hot spot' on the base of my foot due to the pressure of pushing on a small cleat area. On the other hand, MrEC gets on well with spds, and WCMnr can switch between many systems without hassle and uses a mix of Speedplay (on TT bike), Look (road bike) and spd (commuting bike).


----------



## jimboalee (6 Dec 2009)

SPDs are the best thing since sliced bread.

I started out with quill pedals with straps. Then I got a pair of plated ( shoe plates ) shoes. They locate on the rear rail of the pedal and when you want to put your foot down, you have to reach down and loosen the strap before the shoe can come off the pedal.
I still have them on my old Pug. 
I have no problems though as I am using downtube levers on the same bike.... a gentle reminder.

Got SPD on my sports bike and SPD SL on my SWorks.

All you have to remember is "Your heel leaves the pedal first".


----------



## g00se (6 Dec 2009)

OK - probably the only dissenting voice here but if you don't fancy clipless yet and don't want the hassle of clips, these have good reviews:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/powergrips/pedal-straps-ec005334

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/Extras/power-grips/pedal-strap/PRD_360092_117crx.aspx

Must say though, I haven't tried them yet though I might get some for crimbo.


----------



## MacB (6 Dec 2009)

Alternatives:-

bmx style pedals with the little pins all over them - better platform than a cage and better grip

shoes with a better sole - Fiveten do some great ones with soles that truly grip. CRC do the Impact version, read the reviews here:-

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18195

there are lots of other options with good soles and the larger platform of the bmx pedal means that super stiff soles aren't as vital.

toeclips with or without straps - these don't seem to fit BMX pedals so you'd need to stick with cages. Strapless are easier but less secure, straps are more secure but more faff. Many people find the plain strapless ones are more than adequate for their needs.

Powergrips - work with cage pedals and are diagonal band across pedal. foot is inserted at an angle and the strap tightens as you straighten your foot. The fittings aren't the strongest and adjusting length for different shoes requires use of an allen key.

Webbing and velcro straps - these are becoming very popular, same idea as the powergrip but they fit bmx style pedals and run straight across pedal rather than diagonally. Idea being that you can adjust these via velcro tab for whatever shoe you're wearing. Expensive and hard to get hold of right now, but this site shoes most of what's on offer, even a place that shows you how to make your own:-

http://www.pedalconsumption.com/files/tag-toe-straps.html

the prices will be coming down and availability going up very rapidly by the look of things.

All of these options have the benefit of your bike being rideable with any shoes. Most of these options make falling off, clipless style, less likely.


----------



## Muddyfox (6 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> Alternatives:-
> Fiveten do some great ones with soles that truly grip.



Agree 100% with the FiveTen shoes 

i used them when i used to mountain bike 

Simon


----------



## threefingerjoe (6 Dec 2009)

I've used the old-fashioned toe clips for 30 years, and am satisfied and comfortable with them. But, then, I'm mainly a commuter/utility cyclist, and want to be able to wear whatever shoes I want. Sometimes, especially in the coldest winter weather, I'm riding in my workboots.


----------



## HJ (6 Dec 2009)

Banjo said:


> I have been on clipless now for a week only had one fall so far due to my own stupidity really.
> 
> I bought Shimano SPD 530 pedals .They have a flat pedal on one side and spd clips on the other.
> 
> ...



I also use Shimano A530, there are useful if you want the choice of cycling clipless or with ordinary footwear...


----------



## weevil (6 Dec 2009)

My first clipless were (and, indeed, still are) something like this, with SPD on one side and a cage on the other.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5937

I find the cage style a little grippier than a platform.

Of course, you could always buy full-on, double-sided clipless and be prepared to swop your pedals for platforms on those occasions when you don't want SPDs. It's only takes a couple of minutes.

If you haven't already, have a read up about correct setup and/or pedals with float. You don't want to be put off by sore knees.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Dec 2009)

I'm going to be self-centred and self-publicising again, and point you to my SPD blog:

Tried clipless for the first time this year, using pedals with one flat side and one clipping side, and mountain bike-type shoes with recessed cleats.

Love the way that it puts you feet in the right position every time, and that you can get out of the saddle and pump those pedals to your heart's content without the risk of slipping. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Mark_Robson (7 Dec 2009)

I too recently went clipless and it was the best move that I could have made. Something like this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Shimano-M520-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item3ef8889adc
would suit you fine as it allows you the option of wearing normal shoes if you so choose.
If you are thinking of going clippless then the chances are that you probably will, so IMO it doesn't make sense to spend money on an interim solution.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Dec 2009)

http://www.rivbike.com/article/clothing/the_shoes_ruse


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Dec 2009)

You could always try these:






Pyro pedal platforms - used by triathletes - left clipped into pedals so allow you to wear your running shoes while on the bike. Also known as 'transition platforms' I believe.


----------



## KevinG (7 Dec 2009)

Thanks all - I knew I could rely on this forum for helpful advice. 

Will post again when I decide what to do!


----------

